# 6.5 Creedmoor



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Any Creedmoor shooters out there. I bought a rifle from a builder near St. Louis and I'm looking forward to trying some different loads to see what it likes. I'm going to start with some factory Hornady ammo and go from there. Baker


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*creedmoor*

I had one built because i wanted something different.my best load is a 140 berger hybrid,42.5 grs. of h-4350,hornady case and cci br-2 primer.start low and work your way up to that load.all guns are different.the 142 gr.sierra shoots very well also and is cheaper.i just got some of the new 142 gr. nosler accubond long range bullets that i have high hopes for.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What did you get Baker? Custom? Black gun? What can I say, I'm nosy.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I bought a rifle built on a Remington 700 c-series short action. Barrel is a #2 Stainless Hart 24" 1-8 twist. The stock is a McMillian Remington Classic ADL 13.5" lop standard fill 50/50 black and orange. The bolt is fluted by Karl Kampfeld. Creakoted by Eddie Fosaugh in titanium and graphite black. I'm still looking for someone to redo the creakote on the Tally Rings as they are titanium and the work is excellent but I think I want them black matte to match the scope. I don't like the look of the titanium.I haven't been able to locate anyone here near Slidell who works with Cerakote so I'll have to find someone to send it off to. 

OBTW it's a lefty so it fits me well. I've shot mostly right handed most of my life because of what I could find and afford but I'll shoot this rifle from my natural left side! Bare gun is 6.5lbs. I'll postsome photos of it when I get my glass purchased and mounted. Later Guys, Baker


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Get some 140 gr Berger hybrids and some H4350 . And have fun you going to love the 6.5


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i've got a ruger m77 in a 6.5 , 24" barrel on order rt now. trying to get away from the bone breakers.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*6.5*

my gun.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

trout250 said:


> i've got a ruger m77 in a 6.5 , 24" barrel on order rt now. trying to get away from the bone breakers.


I'm the same way, my 300WM is not much fun to shoot like it used to be. :rotfl:


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Just curious as I've never even shot a 6.5 or a 7MM/08 and do not know much about either of them but what advantage does a 6.5 have over the 7mm/08? Seems like they'd be pretty similar. Thanks


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> I'm the same way, my 300WM is not much fun to shoot like it used to be. :rotfl:


Same here. I have a custom built on a Sako 691 action. Great shooter, beautiful rifle but slowly finding it's way to the back of the safe.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL, I am getting to be the same way about my 7 mag Sendero. I bought a Savage 116 Stainless with the fluted/tapered barrel in 6.5-284 and it is a dream to shoot comparatively speaking. I have only shot it on the range a little, but shoots less than MOA easily. I will probably still take the 7mag to hunt with, one shot kind of deal, but for much more it will be the 6.5. Something about the fact that when I got a 5 as the first number of my age, all of the brain rattling recoil isn't much fun anymore.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

just wait till you get a 7.

i have done a pile of reading on the 6./5 creedmoor and 260 Remington, both are supposed to be a pleasure to shoot. the 7mag that i just sold was a solid shooting rifle with the 140gr. combined technology ballistic tip bullet.
But the 6.5 is kind of a ringer, takes less powder to load and all the specs on it make out to be a super accurate round.
hope i'm not just dreaming.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I've put the 300 weatherby in the back of the several years ago. My longest shot is 150 yds. No need to carry it.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good brake or suppressor will really tame that recoil.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

barbless said:


> Just curious as I've never even shot a 6.5 or a 7MM/08 and do not know much about either of them but what advantage does a 6.5 have over the 7mm/08? Seems like they'd be pretty similar. Thanks


Hi sectional density of bullets, spec allows use of long bullets which have lower ballistic coefficient numbes. The result is more retained velocity and energy at long ranges and a very flat shooting cartridge for its bullet weight class.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks PF. I know a little about sectional density; one reason I bought my 7 MM Mag 40 years ago. Just wondering how much difference can there be between 6.5 mm and 7 mm/08. Being too lazy to look it up and don't have the time since I'm on my lunch break, what's the difference in drop at 300 yds if both the 6.5 and 7mm/08 are on at 100? thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

barbless said:


> Thanks PF. I know a little about sectional density; one reason I bought my 7 MM Mag 40 years ago. Just wondering how much difference can there be between 6.5 mm and 7 mm/08. Being too lazy to look it up and don't have the time since I'm on my lunch break, what's the difference in drop at 300 yds if both the 6.5 and 7mm/08 are on at 100? thanks


There is a table in this article - http://www.rifleshootermag.com/ammo/the-versatile-6-5-creedmoor/


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Interesting, thanks PF. I'll stick with Dr Death (my 270).


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If I had a 270 that shot good, I also don't think I would have any incentive to change. Unless maybe I was competing in matches.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*Creedmoor*

What the ballistic table in that article didn't show was the 140 and 142 grain bullets with a very high ballistic coefficent.the 140 Berger hybrid has a .618 bc.the 142 gr.sierra has a .595 bc.and the new 142 gr nosler accubond long range has a .719 bc.start these bullets at 2800 fps which the CREEDMOOR will do with about 42.5 grains of h4350 will give you a pretty potent round with light recoil.i've only shot it out to 300 yds.but it stays well under moa.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the info guys, I think I'm going to be real happy with the Creedmore. Baker


----------

